# Star Wars: Rogue One - Genug Material für zweiten Film übrig



## Luiso (1. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rogue One - Genug Material für zweiten Film übrig* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Rogue One - Genug Material für zweiten Film übrig


----------



## Markusx26 (1. Januar 2017)

Auf einer anderen Homepage hat einer, der so eine europäische Version mit geschnitten hat gemeint, dass alleine ca. 30 Minuten an Szenen geschnitten sein sollen. Dann noch verschiedenste Varianten diverser Szenen. Das deutet auf jeden Fall auf Ausbeutung durch Disney (Extra BluRay zum Verkauf) hin. Spätestens wenn alle drei Teile raus sind gibt es eine Special Edition aller Teile mit Extras bzw. alle SW Teile in einer überteuerten Box zu kaufen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (1. Januar 2017)

Nun, in Zeiten der digitalen Postproduktion ist ohne zusätzlichen, finanziellen Aufwand allerdings wenig anzufangen mit den Einstellungen.
Eine düsterere Version würde ich aber begrüßen, denn eigentlich ist "Sternenkrieg" und Kinderfilm ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2017)

Naja bei Dreharbeiten ist in der Regel immer viel Material übrig. Allein schon um verschiedene Varianten zu probieren oder alternative Szenen für Bonusmaterial zu haben. Ob das dann für ein Extended Cut taugt/verwendbar ist oder nicht ist die andere Frage. Von daher sehe ich das ganze noch ziemlich entspannt. Auch wenn ich mich auf eine düstere Fassung von Rogue One freuen würde.

Aber im April freue ich mich schon auf die Bluray. Ich hoffe ja, daß Disney sein Versprechen wahr macht und die 3D-Fassung dieses mal parallel zur Standardversion releast.

Und Ende diesen Jahr kommt ja auch schon EP. VIII ins Kino (freu*).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2017)

Die Frage ist auch ob das besagte Material noch im reinen Rohzustand ist, sprich ohne SFXs usw., was ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist. Kein Studio gibt Unsummen für Effekt-Einstellungen aus damit diese letztendlich auf dem Schneidtisch landen, erst recht nicht wenn die Summe an geschnittenen Szenen eine lange Laufzeit ergibt die tatsächlich einen langen Abendfilm füllen könnte.

Und einen verlängerten DC darf man sich auch nicht erhoffen. Wurde bei EP7 auch nicht gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2017)

Das ist der nächste Punkt den ich noch gar nicht im Auge hatte. Damit hast Du vollkommen Recht.


----------

